# Sticky  Leather informations - How to Identify leather



## WHIZZER

Can get the info from Furniture Clinic HERE


----------



## gabrielleitao

with so many "imitations" this is very nice! i appreciate this post! thank you. 
I guess we should all know this or we might get scammed.


----------



## rmfalmeida

this is some good information! many tanks!


----------



## silver sport13

Good information, well done.


----------



## AntShake

Great info!

Any tips how do you recognize the coated leathers? As far as I know, all the leather seats are coated during manufacturing (except high-end ones), so traditional leather cleaning methods don't apply, it is enough to clean them with an gentle APC

But what if I have to work on an uncoated leather? How do I recognize it?


----------

